

﻿﻿Super-Microphone picks out Single Voice in a Crowded Stadium - sasvari
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/super-microphone-picks-out-single-voice-in-a-crowded-stadium/

======
hugh3
Neat. The sound-wave equivalent of a Mills Cross style radiotelescope, which
can be electronically "aimed" at any point in the sky by adjusting the signal
delay from each individual reciever.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mills_Cross_Telescope>

~~~
harshpotatoes
Yes, it looks like an interferometer. The microphone array looks very
symmetric, and usually with radio interferometer's you set up the antennas to
not be symmetric, in order to prevent ringing (ie areas on the sky where you
get very good signal, and other area's where you get very poor signal. With a
circular aperture, you'd get a response function resembling a Bessel
function). So I wonder if they could get better results with a less symmetric
microphone array.

Hmm... Or maybe the array is large enough that the entire court is inside the
central spot, meaning all the ringing is outside the court. I'll have to think
about that.

------
lurchpop
Awesome possibilities for entertainment, but terrifying possibilities for
surveillance in public spaces.

------
spicyj
I've always wondered how much of this would be possible with just a standard
stereo recording. Does anyone have an idea?

